# Cerci è dell'Atletico Madrid. E' fatta.



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

Alessio Cerci è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Gianluca Di Marzio, ora, ha annunciato che il giocatore granata (era anche nel mirino del Milan) nella giornata di domani effettuerà le visite mediche e firmerà il proprio contratto con il club spagnolo.

Dunque, termina la telenovela Cerci. Va in Spagna.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2014)

Ha un'occasione grande come una casa per il salto di qualità, come il suo ex compagno Immobile. Adesso sta a loro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Cerci è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Gianluca Di Marzio, ora, ha annunciato che il giocatore granata (era anche nel mirino del Milan) nella giornata di domani effettuerà le visite mediche e firmerà il proprio contratto con il club spagnolo.
> 
> Dunque, termina la telenovela Cerci. Va in Spagna.



Il condor


----------



## aleslash (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Cerci è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Gianluca Di Marzio, ora, ha annunciato che il giocatore granata (era anche nel mirino del Milan) nella giornata di domani effettuerà le visite mediche e firmerà il proprio contratto con il club spagnolo.
> 
> Dunque, termina la telenovela Cerci. Va in Spagna.


Un hacker era [cit]
PS:ma ruiu si va a nascondere ora?


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

E noi lo schifavamo. Sarebbe stato il giocatore più forte della rosa. Peccato.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Cerci è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Gianluca Di Marzio, ora, ha annunciato che il giocatore granata (era anche nel mirino del Milan) nella giornata di domani effettuerà le visite mediche e firmerà il proprio contratto con il club spagnolo.
> 
> Dunque, termina la telenovela Cerci. Va in Spagna.



Iturbe, Grizeman, Cerci, Douglas Costa...non ne abbiamo trattato manco mezzo


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Cerci è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Gianluca Di Marzio, ora, ha annunciato che il giocatore granata (era anche nel mirino del Milan) nella giornata di domani effettuerà le visite mediche e firmerà il proprio contratto con il club spagnolo.
> 
> Dunque, termina la telenovela Cerci. Va in Spagna.



buon per lui... andiamo a prendere Taarabt


----------



## S T B (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Cerci è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Gianluca Di Marzio, ora, ha annunciato che il giocatore granata (era anche nel mirino del Milan) nella giornata di domani effettuerà le visite mediche e firmerà il proprio contratto con il club spagnolo.
> 
> Dunque, termina la telenovela Cerci. Va in Spagna.



più che un condor mi sembra un tacchino...


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Cerci è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Gianluca Di Marzio, ora, ha annunciato che il giocatore granata (era anche nel mirino del Milan) nella giornata di domani effettuerà le visite mediche e firmerà il proprio contratto con il club spagnolo.
> 
> Dunque, termina la telenovela Cerci. Va in Spagna.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...
Il giocatore ideale per mettere su quella fascia.

Curioso di sapere le cifre.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2014)

Lo sapevo che sarebbe finita così. D'altra parte senza soldi non si compra niente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Agosto 2014)

buon per lui, i giocatori italiani devono scappare dall'italia

in ogni caso per il milan preferirei taarabt, quindi vabbè


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2014)

Se c'era una minima speranza che si tirassero fuori più di 10mln in questo mercato, non c'è più


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Cerci è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Gianluca Di Marzio, ora, ha annunciato che il giocatore granata (era anche nel mirino del Milan) nella giornata di domani effettuerà le visite mediche e firmerà il proprio contratto con il club spagnolo.
> 
> Dunque, termina la telenovela Cerci. Va in Spagna.



Non me l'aspettavo. Per lui è un grande salto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2014)

non voleva più restare sono contenta quindi che sia andato via, peccato manco con l'Europa League siamo riusciti a trattenerli amen buon fortuna .


----------



## Pessotto (31 Agosto 2014)

I giorni del condom...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2014)

> Alessio Cerci è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Gianluca Di Marzio, ora, ha annunciato che il giocatore granata (era anche nel mirino del Milan) nella giornata di domani effettuerà le visite mediche e firmerà il proprio contratto con il club spagnolo.
> 
> Dunque, termina la telenovela Cerci. Va in Spagna.


Beh Cerci non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto. Ora però si sbrigassero a prendere Taarabt.
Sarebbe interessante vedere Cerci segnare alla Juve in Champions =)


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2014)

Gran colpo dell'Atletico 

Il Toro invece andrà in coppa con Barreto o Larrondo, mah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2014)

> Alessio Cerci è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Gianluca Di Marzio, ora, ha annunciato che il giocatore granata (era anche nel mirino del Milan) nella giornata di domani effettuerà le visite mediche e firmerà il proprio contratto con il club spagnolo.
> 
> Dunque, termina la telenovela Cerci. Va in Spagna.


Occhio all'incubo Biabiany ora, visto che Cerci è andato e che Taarabt non è molto ben considerato da Inzaghi a quanto sembra...


----------



## Aldo (31 Agosto 2014)

Ha fatto la scelta giusta. Li farà bene


----------



## nduccio (31 Agosto 2014)

era proprio un hacker su twitter si


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2014)

Non mi è mai piaciuto, quindi non mi lamento. Per lui è la scelta migliore se vuol fare un salto di qualità a livello di temperamento.
Certo, per come si stà mettendo il nostro mercato sono consapevole che per noi sarebbe stato comunque tanta roba, ma sono anche convinto che, se avessimo veramente 20 milioni da spendere, potremmo pescare di meglio...


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2014)

Grande occasione per lui, agli ordini di un grandissimo allenatore.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2014)

Di Marzio: Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Torino 16+3 di bonus.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Torino 16+3 di bonus.



Non mi dispero per niente, quei soldi non li avremmo mai spesi e anche se l'avessimo fatto avrei preferito fossero investiti su altri tipi di giocatore. Comunque ora sia lui che Immobile sono alla prova del nove, vedremo se riusciranno a smentire gli scettici.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Torino 16+3 di bonus.



Affarone per il Torino, nonostate lui voleva andare via e c'era il pericolo di doversi accontentare il Torino ha guadagnato tutto quello che voleva.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Agosto 2014)

Contento per lui e contento per il Milan


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

Credo che all'Atletico farà molto bene. Simeone sa valorizzare tutti.


----------



## nduccio (31 Agosto 2014)

curioso il fatto che proprio nell'anno del flop mondiale società importanti a livello europeo abbiano puntato su calciatori italiani

liverpool, atletico, borussia


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che all'Atletico farà molto bene. Simeone sa valorizzare tutti.



Tra l'altro il loro gioco si basa sulle ripartenze... con questo diventano micidiali


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> curioso il fatto che proprio nell'anno del flop mondiale società importanti a livello europeo abbiano puntato su calciatori italiani
> 
> liverpool, atletico, borussia



ok ma erano tutti e 3 "occasioni" con chi voleva cambiare aria e chi aveva voglia di andare in una big.

e poi non mi sembra che il flop sia stato per colpa di cerci e immobile.

e a dire il vero, parere mio, non e stato nemmeno di balotelli.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2014)

*Ufficiale, annunciato su Twitter dall'Atletico*


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Ci sarebbe servito, altro che Biabiany, certo a quei soldi se lo prendano pure


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Ero convinto restasse al Toro, infatti l'ho preso al fanta


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2014)




----------

